# Personal AC Units



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Pretty cool....

Regards, Mike

http://www.accuweather.com/en/features/trend/us_troops_beat_the_heat_with_n/32443683


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Hope they get the units working well so that all those men and women serving our country can have some added comfort. They deserve the best!


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

RockyHill said:


> Hope they get the units working well so that all those men and women serving our country can have some added comfort. They deserve the best!





RockyHill said:


> Hope they get the units working well so that all those men and women serving our country can have some added comfort. They deserve the best!


AMEN


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I think fire fighters have been testing similar units. Would really help all these jobs with unescapable heat.


----------

